# ACL tear?



## ColorsofGold (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok, so close to a month and a half ago I began noticing my dog, Ally, was limping. I thought nothing of it at the time because it didn't seem to be bothering her all that much. Anyhow... it got worse, and I'm sure it's from playing with her 93 lb. puppy. (Not so much of a puppy anymore ) I took her to the vet because at one point she wouldn't weight bear at all. Vet suspected an acl tear but could not confirm because she was not relaxed enough to preform the "drawer test." She put her on an anti-inflammatory and told us to keep her down for 2 wks. Ally also saw a masseuse.  She let him stretch her knee; seemed to enjoy it actually. He said she would not have let him do that if it was torn. Whew! She WAS getting better. 

About 2-3 wks ago we started walking her around the yard and up the street a little, and the limp came back. 

Now I'm not sure whether I should take her back to the vet where they would put her under so they could take x-rays, or if I should just go back to keeping her down more. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks, Laura


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

If you think Ally is in pain please *get her to the vet asap*. Even if it isn't an ACL tear there could be something your vet can do to relieve her discomfort and pain. She may be stoic and not exhibit classic pain symptoms but if it is a tear, she is in pain.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you had TBD tests done (SNAP 4Dx)? Intermittent limping, particularly, in cycles of a few weeks, can mean Lyme, Anaplasmosis, or Ehrlichiosis. Lyme in particular can be fatal if it isn't treated.


----------



## ColorsofGold (Apr 17, 2010)

She does get vaccinated against lyme, but we have not had her tested for those things. Thanks for the suggestion, I'll talk to our vet about it...She has an appt. with the massage therapist for Friday which will definitely help with her stiffness. He raved about his vet, who he's taken his dogs to for years, so I might give them a call. I know I have to get her taken care of as she is my responsibility, but as with many people, money is a concern. She's already been to the vet twice for this, neither visit being very helpful, thus the hesitation. Hoping it's not a tear!

Thanks 

Laura


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would have the snap test done and if it comes up negative then I would have them do the xray. If finances are tight ( and boy do I understand that) ask the vet if they do a payment plan if the bill is going to be very high. My vet does for expensive medical procedures. Good luck.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I would think an ACL tear would be much more sudden and severe. This sounds like it came on slowly and has been coming and going. I'm really surprised the vet didn't immediately give the SNAP test, since you live in an area where the Lyme vaccine is a good idea.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

ACL tears are not necessarily sudden and severe... 

My girl Maxine was T boned by our lab. She got up looked at us, picked up her hind leg as if to say ow. Within a moment or two she was walking fine on it. I would notice off an on soreness for (afraid to admit :doh months. Maxine was older, I was assuming arthritis. Then I started noticing things not normal. She had difficulty getting up, she could not extend her leg to the floor etc. In April she was diagnosed with an ACL tear. Boy did I feel HORRIBLE!!! Dogs are stoic so some do not show pain. The injury happened in January. 

I agree to do the snap 4 test first, but xrays can't hurt. 

I hope it is not an ACL however if it is, there are a few different surgical options some expensive than others. All are good to help your dog, you do not need the most expensive is my point. A lot of vets offer care credit as was mentioned earlier. Look into that. Unfortunately the only help for an ACL injury is surgery. Sorry. 

I have been through it. Isn't fun but Maxine made a full recovery to run around with my other dogs for 3-4 years before cancer took her. She never limped again. 

Ann


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> ACL tears are not necessarily sudden and severe...
> 
> My girl Maxine was T boned by our lab. She got up looked at us, picked up her hind leg as if to say ow. Within a moment or two she was walking fine on it. I would notice off an on soreness for (afraid to admit :doh months. Maxine was older, I was assuming arthritis. Then I started noticing things not normal. She had difficulty getting up, she could not extend her leg to the floor etc. In April she was diagnosed with an ACL tear. Boy did I feel HORRIBLE!!! Dogs are stoic so some do not show pain. The injury happened in January.
> 
> ...


That's good to know. I also believe it's possible for the ACL to be injured or partially torn for a while before giving way completely, which could explain all kinds of coming and going of a limp.

Having known dogs who died of Lyme nephritis, I feel a great deal of urgency to get the SNAP test done so it can be ruled out. I know a Toller who died because her Lyme diagnosis was delayed by a few weeks since Lyme theoretically wasn't present in northern VT. They kept looking for a musculoskeletal cause for her limp, and they didn't test for Lyme until her kidneys failed and it was too late.

I agree: if it were me, I'd have the SNAP test done, rule out the TBDs, and then consider x-rays. That'd be the cheaper alternative too, since the x-rays will cost far, far more than the SNAP test (which is basically the cost of a blood draw plus $50ish for the test itself).


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Casey had a partially torn ACL - strict rest and pain relievers took care of the problem - but he was at the vets within a few hours of the injury. It has been several years now and I haven't seen a recurrence.

Being in a TBD prone area, if my dogs limp they are tested whether I think there is an injury or not, so I whole heartedly agree with SNAP test then X-Rays


----------



## ColorsofGold (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you all soo much! I'm not sure why the vet didn't bring up running the tests, but I will for sure get them done. It does make a lot more sense then just assuming it was an injury. :doh: She has seemed tired lately...

She has only just turned 4, and she's a very active, ball crazy dog so I'm hoping we will get this all resolved quickly so she can get back to her old self. Behind her sweet, beautiful, golden eyes is a stoic dog. I hope she isn't in too much pain... 

Thanks again, Laura


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch*

My Smooch who had TPLO surgery last March for torn ACL, did not have to be put to sleep for the xrays and she's had xrays twice.


----------



## ColorsofGold (Apr 17, 2010)

If/when we get the xrays done they would also preform the "drawer test." When they originally tried to preform it she was too tense. That's why they would put her under.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I sure hope it isn't a tear. One thing we learned this week when we got the unexpected ACL tear diagnosis for Barkley was that if one leg gets a tear, the other leg is at increased risk as well.


----------



## Elliezmom (Feb 16, 2013)

ColorsofGold, what every happened with your ACL tear or results of the tests?


----------

